# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Ndihmë

## roni_s

Lavdata
Lëvdatë

Cila fjale shqipe eshte shkruar drejte, dot ndihesha i nderuar nese me shpjegon njeri. Ju pershendes te gjitheve!

----------


## ErvinSh

"Lëvdatë" është fjala e shkruar saktë.

----------

